
What IDE do you use for C/C++ development? - vivaladav
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe1Zo1uTSnCn-ze329-IUKPyGnUzECPeIfD5kbAPdmaHeUNBQ/viewform
======
stargrazer
Are there running results somewhere? And because of the re-submission ability,
are the results any good?

